# Looking for a ride



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I will be in the area for those dates and would be interested in sharing expenses to get offshore for some fishing(will be fishing the pier most days)I'm staying in Panama city this trip....but would commute to get offshore..... as far as Gulf shores/Orange beach

Thanks for reading!!!:letsdrink

Bill


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Iron man...I would be honered to have a fellow yankee along on our boat for the Shark Tournament and campout at Ft Mcree Oct 2-4th! Let me know if you can, expences will be low for this trip, and we may earn bragging rights!



However...this will make you a member of Team Chunky Love!


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

and what an elite club to join. LOL



Sky


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/22/2009)*Iron man...I would be honered to have a fellow yankee along on our boat for the Shark Tournament and campout at Ft Mcree Oct 2-4th! Let me know if you can, expences will be low for this trip, and we may earn bragging rights!
> 
> However...this will make you a member of Team Chunky Love!


Wow!!! that is a heck of an offer....(member of Team Chunky Love????







:doh)I just don't care to have my nipples licked by another....







...oke....I don't think I could handle the initiation..... to be a Team Chuncky Love member


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Clay,

Me thinketh thou hath been snubbed.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Orion45 (9/23/2009)*Clay,
> 
> Me thinketh thou hath been snubbed.


Not snubbed!!!! I really do appreciate the offer and would take him up on it(I would love to meet Clay)If I was coming alone....I just can't donate that much time at one time on this trip.

Thanks Clay for the offer....I was just messing with you...okeoke

And Happy belated Birthday!! I hope you had a great day:letsdrink


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *ironman172 (9/24/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Orion45 (9/23/2009)*Clay,
> ...


I was referring to the offerto become a Chunky Love Team member and not to the offer for a ride. oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...I didnt take it wrong Ironman!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

*I was joking. :letsdrink*


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

see what u did, u made clay go cry

i dont think he could lick a nipple right now with hoe depressed he is :reallycrying


----------

